# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  2d or 3d?

## 2dgreengiant

Discuss .

----------


## Reflection

4d.

sorry it's the back room  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Toxic Deer

NonDimensionalgreengiant if that will fit.

----------


## Errage

2
3 is gay.

----------


## Mitron

both :O

tbh... 3d  :Big Grin: 

2d games are old :O xD

you gotta be up to date ! :3

----------


## Rock Lee

2ndgreengiant
3rdgreengiant

----------


## Errage

I always think of you as 'TooDee' and occasionally 'DooDee', you can't take that away from me!  :Frown:

----------


## Dombo

I prefer ye good 'ol 2d

----------


## d3rrial

2dgreengiant is better

----------


## 2dgreengiant

**** may as well change back then xD

----------


## d3rrial

all hail the 2d! :>

----------


## TechnoKilla

The movies might be ready for all out 3d but mmowned is not YAY 2D

----------


## Sednogmah

Jar Jar Binks approves.

(Keep it 2D ; )

----------


## Mr.Jebus Christ

NoDimensionSpecifiedgreengiant

----------


## Sneakylemons

*23d IMO*

----------


## Mayx

hdgreengiant :jawdrop: (ftw)

----------


## Remus

3 weeks old topic mate

----------


## Ground Zero

It's the backroom, there are no rules on bumping - as far as i'm aware.

Also it's 2dcolossalfgt incase anyone was wondering.

----------


## The Toxic Deer

> Also it's 2dcolossalfgt incase anyone was wondering.


i like that one.

----------

